# Found a map of mosquito lake at neighbors house.



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...best guess is that this map was bought in 1984 by my neighbor @ Bedford gun n tackle. 

...wondering if anyone has something close to map in picture/question? 

...kinda doing the garage thing with neighbor and fish talking ... map came up and was found.

Enjoy picture and any feedback with post.

Don n Don.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Have the same map somewhere in the basement. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I have that same map somewhere here in my stuff.
Also have the same Permaguide maps for Pymatuning,Berlin and West Branch. Back then, they were sold everywhere around here.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

What do the red areas symbolize?


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Red equals hotspots I believe.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Yep red is the hotspots


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I have it for LaDue as well.

Also have that same map book too.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

I have Tappan, Mosquito and Pymi. Copyright 1976


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

My grandpa had that for skiter and pymi


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

I think my dad had every single one of those maps that was made. We weren’t really near any one lake so we tried to make it to all of them.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks for posting twisted. Remember these maps, but never had any. Ironically, those red hot spots are probably half my waypoints on mosquito.

Kip


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

tomb said:


> I have it for LaDue as well.
> 
> Also have that same map book too.


Yep same here.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> Thanks for posting twisted. Remember these maps, but never had any. Ironically, those red hot spots are probably half my waypoints on mosquito.
> 
> Kip


Mine too.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

Oh Yeah, I was at Mosquito lake the other day...... And found a map of my neighbors house. As good ol Norm McDonald the Canadian would say.. 😉😊RIP NORM!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I have one For mosquito I’ve got gps numbers on, that’s an old on too, mosquito 40’ na. Whats on the back. Mine has areas that Match numbers on the map telling you what fish are most likely there


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is both sides of map/mosquito I have.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...would love a picture of ole westbranch map if anyone has it. 😁

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...was looking at a TOPO map of westbranch that I bought at Mark's bait n tackle. It has OHIO'S RECORD FISH on it as does all the other maps. I don't know how old map is but has to be somewhat older for sure. There are a few records that have been bested over the years. Some by folks here on OGF.

The Channel catfish is a popular fish and the record still stands to this day by Gus J. Gronowski. LaDue 8/15/92 @ 41 1/2 inches and 37.65 pounds. I do believe that it was taken with a hot n tot. Mark's bait n tackle has original Polaroid picture in the <brown photo ablum>

I noticed on map that some fish are from Erie and included with records. I get Erie does make contact with Ohio and thus is considered with records of Ohio fish. I may be mistaken with the Channel catfish though...I swear I saw somewhere about a Channel catfish caught in Sandusky bay that was bigger???

...some other fish that are popular...

Muskie
*Tiger muskie
*Crappie white/black
Largemouth bass
And the ever popular WHITE PERCH.

...OHIO fishing regulations 2021/2022 has a list of fish for QUALIFYING FISH OHIO SIZES. It's a good list and is basically <a list> overall in my opinion Ohio's fishing regulations are <basic and bland> compared to states like

Indiana
Pennsylvania
North Carolina
Texas for example...

Alot more information with those regs.

...the * by tiger muskie and crappie are there bc they are NOT in regulations for ohio. And there are other fish like this. Maybe a over haul with regulations is something that should be done???

...for me and when I read other states regulations for fishing I like better bc they are more detailed and whatnot.

Maybe I'm overthinking with it too much...but overall ohio regulations may need some adjustments. One reason for my thinking is that <knowledge> is power and for me I like reading the regulations every year it comes out. I always grab a few off the bat when 1st comes out and more as year goes on and pass out to people when fishing sometimes.

...thoughts with this are welcome for sure. I'll end this with some pictures.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I get that with above post with <qualifing> fish. That's for PINS. but would be cool if <records> where implemented with OHIO'S regulations. 

...Don.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Would really like a copy of a map like above for LaDue.....if anyone is feeling.....hospitable.  
More than happy to pay for it or pay for a pic/PDF.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Also was a learn a lake map. It was put out by Jack Kiser, who made a few videos and wrote a column in a couple papers.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I wouldn't trust it one bit. That lake shifted a lot when Sandy rolled through and it seemed to shift even more when the drained the piss out of the lake the last 4 years. If anything using navionics or a actual satellite graphing is going to be obviously more accurate than a old map. I mean I've seen spots go from 12' deep to 3 and vice versa. The north end wasn't as bad but it still got effected


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Talking about ladue


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

You shouldn't have posted this. We didn't put the work fot it. No one should share information. 

*If you didn't smell the hint of sarcasm, I was laying it on pretty thick there.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

coachfozz said:


> You shouldn't have posted this. We didn't put the work fot it. No one should share information.
> 
> *If you didn't smell the hint of sarcasm, I was laying it on pretty thick there.


Why you don't share your knowledge. Lakes change man lol


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

One secret about Mosquito is the fish are in the water!!!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I’ve got the Mosquito lake map and also the Pymatuning learn a lake map and Cassette. I don’t have a cassette player anymore tho.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it was Bob Tomasko who founded the "learn a lake" system.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Lewis said:


> I think it was Bob Tomasko who founded the "learn a lake" system.


You're absolutely correct.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

REMEMBER, FOLKS, THE WORLD WAS A DIFFERENT (POSSIBLY BETTER) PLACE BEFORE THE INTERNET, SMART PHONES, AND EASILY ACCESSIBLE GPS.
THAT'S THE WORLD THESE MAPS WERE MADE IN AND EXPECTED TO BE USED IN.


----------

